
Republicans are reportedly using a self-destructing message app to avoid leaks - imartin2k
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/9/14561786/confide-messaging-republican-gop-trump-administration-leaks
======
jakubtomanik
So the very same people who advocate mass surveillance by the state are
concerned with the privacy of their own communications?

~~~
COGlory
Until their (congresspeople's) privacy is compromised, we will not have
privacy. Your old video rental records have more privacy than anything you do
on the internet today, because a congressman's was made public so they
immediately protected it. That's how this works.

